# MVP unit



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Whats your most sucessful unit? the one that swings battle for you?

With my HE it always seems to be the spearmen that perform consistantly well. I think its mainly because they are not seen as much of a threat, they dont get targeted as much as other "better" units.

With my orc's i'd love to say squigs, by we all know that would be bullshit. Its got to be Chariots/and or fanatics. These babies always amount for a large proportion of dead stuff, even if half of it is mine or my allies


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

My horses, without a doubt


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Warhammer Fantasy Battle
High Elves: Phoenix Guard
Empire: Swordsmen
Orcs and Goblins: Night Goblins (specifically the fanatics).


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Ive never had any luck with phoenix guard when playing with the pointy ones. Whats you secret? Sword masters just seem better offensively and the spearmen are such a good defensive unit[imo anyway] that the phoenix guard dont seem to have a nieche in the army. Ive tried them a couple of times and wasn't really impressed


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the swordmasters, but I don't know if it's what they faced down or what, but they've (Phoenix Guard) been studs on the field. They scare off some units, and they have good saves. The halbards hit hard (making up for the low strength I guess). Maybe it's the way they are painted up  could just be die rolls. They've survived longer in my games than the swordmasters. (I also tend to field them in huge units)

I tend to use a lot of spearmen, archers and a couple hard-hitting offensive units (swordmasters and phoenix guard) and silver helms to plug gaps.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Empire handgunners or helblaster cant decide

tomb king chariots

khorne chosen knights


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

All from old armies I no longer play;

- Black Orcs, these guys never let me down in the 3 years I played them

- My old zombie unit lead by Henrich Vanhelis (necromancer), these guys somehow managed to survive every battle I played withg them. They even survived being charged by chosen chaos knight!

- The von Carnstein characters Manfred, Vlad and Isabella. Love the characters and their power. Anyone who has ever faced vlad leading a Sylvannia Army can confirm his amazing power!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

High elves: Phoenix guard - Big unit/outnumber/autobreak
Wood elves: Basic archers
Dwarfs: Ironbreakers/crossbowmen in h2h.


----------

